# Rainy Vietnam



## deja vu (Dec 21, 2007)

Ho Chi Minh City/Nha Trang 2006


----------



## Goldeeno (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, that sure is some rain, nice selection of shots.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice pictures:thumbup:
I like very much nr.3


----------



## klissarov ik (Jan 10, 2008)

first one is very good, overall a great set! the b&w is well chose


----------



## bhop (Jan 10, 2008)

Very cool.  I like #2 the best. Are you using some kind of cover on your camera? Or do you have a weatherproof pro body?  It looks like it's coming down pretty hard.


----------



## deja vu (Jan 11, 2008)

bhop said:


> Very cool. I like #2 the best. Are you using some kind of cover on your camera? Or do you have a weatherproof pro body? It looks like it's coming down pretty hard.


 
Hi thanks for ur comment... 
u r right. it's comin down really hard. the whole street was underwater for a long time.

I do not have a weatherproof body. I just tried to shelter the camera as much as possible and... it's still workin


----------



## ScottyS (Jan 11, 2008)

#3 is really cool, good stuff!


----------



## Renair (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to see the colour images, very good!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 13, 2008)

I like these, they are definitely more interesting to watch then people walking around here stateside... lol

well at least in suburbs...


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 13, 2008)

The last shot is my personal favorite, but they are all nice. Good series.


----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 14, 2008)

Great shots.


----------

